

BASE Jumper Explains the Importance of Accepting Death to Appreciating Life - fauria
http://www.theplaidzebra.com/base-jumper-explains/

======
obviouslygreen
_For Chris “Douggs” McDougall, his definition of insanity is a lifetime of
boredom, comfort and caution, wasting away on the sofa and hiding from the
inevitability of danger._

I'm too exhausted to go look up the exact fallacy, but this is something like
a straw man. And, whatever it is, it's the same one the article's title makes.

Not everyone takes pleasure from doing fundamentally stupid things in terms of
lifespan. If they did, as a species, it's extremely unlikely, statistically
speaking, that we would have survived this long.

Espouse your insane idea of fun all you want, but please, don't pretend it's
somehow objective or intrinsic to humanity.

